# Doctor not present for delivery



## Beany011178 (May 28, 2008)

I have a situation in which the doctor was not present for the delivery.  She was on her way to the hospital when the pt had a precipitous delivery.  Another doctor (affiliated with another practice) was on the labor and delivery floor and came in to care for the patient after the delivery.  My doctor states that someone should bill for the delivery whether it be her or the other doctor that came in after.  I think that since neither was present that neither should bill the delivery.  Any opinions or suggestions on sources to find info on this type of situation?


----------



## awcoder (Jul 2, 2008)

I would like an answer to this too


----------



## pslove (Jul 2, 2008)

*pslovecpc*

I don't see how either doctor can bill for the delivery since neither was in the delivery room or wherever the patient delivered.  Your doctor can certainly bill for the antepartum visits and for the admission and subsequent hospital care, which in some cases can bring in better reimbursement than billing for the global ob care & delivery. I'd be interested in others' input.


----------

